# handgelenkkissen oder nicht??!



## mehesas7 (15. März 2007)

hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen ob handgelenkissen wirklich komfortabel sind oder doch eher störend. besonders frage ich die spieler. ich habe momentan keine gelegenheit so ein teil auszuprobieren, und da ich ein neuen mauspad brauche, bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir evtl. eins mit einer gelenkstütze hole (z.b. razer exact mat + hand rest). 
da ich auch wieder verstärkt spiele frage ich mich jetzt ob so ein teil wirklich sinn macht oder 'einengend' wirkt, bzw. ob man sich recht schnell daran gewöhnt?!
ich bewege die maus zwar hauptsächlich nur aus dem handgelenk, aber öfters (bei bildbearbeitung o.ä.) bewege ich auch meinen ganzen unterarm.
da ich es auch als eher störend empfinde die maussensibilität so hoch einzustellen, das eine kleine bewegung schon über den ganzen bildschirm führt, wollte ich mal ein paar erfahrungen lesen.

wer will kann mir auch ein mouse pad bzw. gelenkkissen empfehlen! 

danke
grüße


----------



## Chemenu (15. März 2007)

mehesas7 am 15.03.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob handgelenkissen wirklich komfortabel sind oder doch eher störend. besonders frage ich die spieler. ich habe momentan keine gelegenheit so ein teil auszuprobieren, und da ich ein neuen mauspad brauche, bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir evtl. eins mit einer gelenkstütze hole (z.b. razer exact mat + hand rest).
> da ich auch wieder verstärkt spiele frage ich mich jetzt ob so ein teil wirklich sinn macht oder 'einengend' wirkt, bzw. ob man sich recht schnell daran gewöhnt?!
> ...



Also ich hab mal so ein billig Mousepad von Tchibo geschenkt bekommen, auch mit Handgelenkissen.   
Seit dem will ich kein Mousepad mehr ohne eine solche Auflage.
Ich hab mich sehr schnell dran gewohnt, und es ist für mich viel angenehmer.
Früher hatte ich oft einen roten, schmerzenden Knöchel nach ner Stunde zocken, jetzt ist das Vergangenheit!   
Eingeengt fühle ich mich dadurch auch keineswegs, obwohl das Pad relativ klein ist.

Ausserdem macht es manchmal Spaß an diesem Silikonkissen rumzutatschen...


----------



## Montares (15. März 2007)

Bei Handkissen hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass nich mehr wirklich viel Blut in die Hand kommt... für mich isses nix.


----------



## Mothman (15. März 2007)

Mein Vater hat in seinem Pad so ein Kissen integriert und das Erste, was ich an seinem Rechner immer mache, ist, das Mousepad auszutauschen.
Für mich pers. ist das Handgelenkkissen extrem störend..ich habe sogar schon versucht mich daran zu gewöhnen, aber ich neige dann immer zu Verkrampfungen in der Hand...also bewriken die  bei mir eher das Gegenteil von dem was sie sollten...


----------



## C-rec (15. März 2007)

mehesas7 am 15.03.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob handgelenkissen wirklich komfortabel sind oder doch eher störend. besonders frage ich die spieler. ich habe momentan keine gelegenheit so ein teil auszuprobieren, und da ich ein neuen mauspad brauche, bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir evtl. eins mit einer gelenkstütze hole (z.b. razer exact mat + hand rest).
> da ich auch wieder verstärkt spiele frage ich mich jetzt ob so ein teil wirklich sinn macht oder 'einengend' wirkt, bzw. ob man sich recht schnell daran gewöhnt?!
> ...



Die Dinger sind schon komfortabel! Aber es kommt immer drauf an, wer so ein Teil benötigt.

Wenn einem nach ner Stunde (oder was weiß ich) das Handgelenk schmerzt, der sollte so ein Teil ausprobieren. 

Ich persönlich komm damit net zurecht! Bei mir ist der Efekt auch eher umgedreht...ich bekomm Schmerzen davon!!!


----------



## bullveyr (15. März 2007)

mehesas7 am 15.03.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob handgelenkissen wirklich komfortabel sind oder doch eher störend. besonders frage ich die spieler. ich habe momentan keine gelegenheit so ein teil auszuprobieren, und da ich ein neuen mauspad brauche, bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir evtl. eins mit einer gelenkstütze hole (z.b. *razer exact mat + hand rest*).
> 
> ...


[/b]
genau das Pad hab ich, nur das ich die Handballenauflage ziemlich schnell weggeschmissen habe , bin damit überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen.

Aber da es ein Super Pad ist (zumindest für Low/Mid-Senser) und der Aufpreis nur 5 € beträgt würd ichs mir einfach kaufen


----------



## mehesas7 (15. März 2007)

bullveyr am 15.03.2007 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das Pad hab ich, nur das ich die Handballenauflage ziemlich schnell weggeschmissen habe , bin damit überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen.
> 
> Aber da es ein Super Pad ist (zumindest für Low/Mid-Senser) und der Aufpreis nur 5 € beträgt würd ichs mir einfach kaufen



... ok, und was bedeutet dieses low/mid-sense???


----------



## iakchos (15. März 2007)

mehesas7 am 15.03.2007 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> bullveyr am 15.03.2007 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass du deine Maus eher weit auf dem Mauspad bewegen musst um zu zielen (in Shootern).

Dadurch kann man besser zielen, sich aber langsamer umschauen.


----------



## bullveyr (16. März 2007)

iakchos am 15.03.2007 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> mehesas7 am 15.03.2007 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ups, da fällt mir auf, dass ich eigendlich High/Mid-Senser meinte, also das Gegenteil   

Da das Pad nicht sehr groß ist, ist es eben nicht wirklich geeignet, wenn man mit der Maus viel in der gegend rumgurkt


----------



## olstyle (16. März 2007)

Es muss nicht immer ein extra Kissen sein. Ich habe z.B. eine Zeit lang einfach eine Packung Tempos als Handballenablage benutzt. Das funktionierte auch recht gut.


----------



## mehesas7 (16. März 2007)

bullveyr am 16.03.2007 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ups, da fällt mir auf, dass ich eigendlich High/Mid-Senser meinte, also das Gegenteil
> 
> Da das Pad nicht sehr groß ist, ist es eben nicht wirklich geeignet, wenn man mit der Maus viel in der gegend rumgurkt




...ja, ich denke aber für mich reichts, da ich bisher auch immer recht kleine pads hatte.
und wenn es ein high/mid-senser ist, müsste ja dann weniger mausbewegung nötig sein als bei einem low-senser...??! wenn ich das jetzt richtig gerafft hab 
das teil hat doch außerdem auch zwei seiten...
dieses pad ist mein favorit, sieht auch gut aus. da es ja aus kunststoff ist und einen alu-rahmen hat wollte ich nur mal wissen, wie da so die geräuschentwicklung ist...?


----------



## bullveyr (16. März 2007)

mehesas7 am 16.03.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> bullveyr am 16.03.2007 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geräusch-Entwicklung ist natürlich relativ hoch, va im Vergelich mit einem Stoffpad, aber störend ist sie imho sicher nicht.


----------



## usopia (16. März 2007)

also ich nutze auch so'n Pad mit Gelkissen da ich ansonsten heftige Schmerzen am Handgelenk bekomme.
Blöd ist nur, daß es mich beim zocken schon manchmal stört weil ich beim Zurückziehen der Maus ab und zu gegen das Kissen stosse. Das kann bei nem schnellen Shooter schon das Aus bedeuten.
Aber wie gesagt: ohne geht nicht...


----------



## winhistory (28. März 2007)

Ich glaub ob man sowas braucht hängt immer stark von der persönlichen Haltung und der Maus ab.

Ich habe nen extrem flaches mousepad (everglide) und ne einfach MS Intelli Optical, fällt flach ab und passt gut in meine Hand.

So kann ich das Handgelenk auf dem Pad/Tisch selbst ablegen und bekomme keine schmerzen. finde persönlich die auflagen dämlich.

aber ich bin auch in etliche läden gegangen und hab die maus probegetestet. natürlich hab ich die dann online gekauft....


----------



## bullveyr (28. März 2007)

winhistory am 28.03.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich bin auch in etliche läden gegangen und hab die maus probegetestet. natürlich hab ich die dann online gekauft....


bist ein echt toller Hecht, Respekt


----------



## SoSchautsAus (28. März 2007)

olstyle am 16.03.2007 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss nicht immer ein extra Kissen sein. Ich habe z.B. eine Zeit lang einfach eine Packung Tempos als Handballenablage benutzt. Das funktionierte auch recht gut.


Dem kann ich mich anschliessen. Ich benutze sowohl für die linke (Tastatur) als auch für die rechte (Maus) Hand jeweils einen Waschlappen.  
Hört sich dämlich an aber ist billig und sehr effektiv. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die flachen Waschlappen wesentlich "dezenter" sind als ein fettes Handgelenkkissen. Erstens schränken sie die Bewegungsfreiheit nicht ein und zweitens kannst du sie jederzeit beiseite legen, sind ja nur zwei Stückchen Stoff. Ich muss vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich kein Mauspad benutze (ich hasse diese Dinger) und an meiner Tastatur bereits eine Handballenablage ist. 

SSA


----------



## Avenga (30. März 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 28.03.2007 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 16.03.2007 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit waschlappen oder taschentücher muss ich mal ausprobieren, hab nämlich öfter schmerzen an den handgelenken(mein hausarzt hat auch schon einmal verdacht auf sehnenverkürzung der handinnenseite bei mir diagnostiziert   ). ich spiele auch ohne mauspad(tischplatte ist imho viel angenehmer) und habe logischerweise auch kein gelkissen o.ä.


----------

